# lets see some F350



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

like it says lets see some F350:yow!:


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

cooooooooooool.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

1996 f350.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

M&M that's a very nice OBS Ford. Some day mine will look that good.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

*I Got 1 For Ya*

Dirty Pic & Plow Pic


----------



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Love Chevy's But those are all real, real nice looking fords!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Old pics BEFORE my BFG A/T's.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

firelwn82;1103615 said:


> M&M that's a very nice OBS Ford. Some day mine will look that good.


Thank you very much! Nice trucks in here guys!
firelwn82 post some pics of your obs!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

1993 OBS Love!

F350


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

#1: 09 f350 crew cab long bed 6.4L powerstroke lariat


















#2: 06 f350 supercab long bed 6.0L powerstroke fx4


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Non-plow 99.5 F350 7.3L 4x4








06 F350 6.0L 4x4 9 foot fisher


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

99 F350 PSD has a 8'6" Western, not on yet but in the shed.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

my 01 f350 7.3 and my 85 f350 6.9 ! old and neww


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

last feb. lots of snow


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

another pic. yeah the bolt came out of my left light


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

joey7599;1103530 said:


> like it says lets see some F350


Does F350 come in bulk?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

weekend wrench hows the mud getting pasted the mud guard


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

i'll see if i can find a pic with the plow on later.

Pic in my sig


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I just realized that July 5, 1999 could be your birthdate. 

wow.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

yea alot of people say that but thats when had my first ford truck in 99 and my dad had 75 so thats what it means that shows my familly has been buying them for along time


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

also protouchgrounds does the 09 have a plow as well


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

joey7599;1104443 said:


> weekend wrench hows the mud getting pasted the mud guard


I was at the quarry picking up stone it was nothing but mud and water there. Plus I was in a hurry and probably doing about 25mph threw it. That's how you get mud on ur truck speed+mud+water. I am almost thinking about getting some aftermarket fender flares but I think it might be too much since I am only running stock tires this year. It might look funny. What do you think?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

I dont know how often do you go threw the mud


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

here is a pic of mine right after I installed my homeade snowfoil


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

joey- ya the 09 will be running the standard 9'2" V, it had the xt on it last year. our 02 chevy HD will be running a poly 8'2" and our dump will be running a blizzard 810


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

weekendwrench;1103616 said:


> Dirty Pic & Plow Pic


Nice truck man, thats the first new F-350 i've seen.


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

camaro 77;1104904 said:


> here is a pic of mine right after I installed my homeade snowfoil


How did you make your snowfoil?


----------



## lumberjack4567 (Feb 11, 2010)

All the trucks look good guys! I always liked the old f-350s. That's what I need next....


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

Well, Mine's not a factory F-350, but it's pretty much one now, other than the 250 fender badge. Here it is ready for the first outing xmas day 2009.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

dieselguy5245;1105070 said:


> How did you make your snowfoil?


its roller 1/8 inch stainless that I tig welded all up for the foil and the flat mount is 1/8 also I have 2 left if interested one is built and ready to go and the other is just here waiting to be welded


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

02powerstroke post more pics of that first truck with the flatbed


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

joey7599;1105575 said:


> 02powerstroke post more pics of that first truck with the flatbed


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's our 04 F-350


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

camaro 77;1105499 said:


> its roller 1/8 inch stainless that I tig welded all up for the foil and the flat mount is 1/8 also I have 2 left if interested one is built and ready to go and the other is just here waiting to be welded


What size do you have?


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

i have an 8 ft and the foils are cut for and 8 ft also


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

My 97 f350. 172000 miles.


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

camaro 77;1105968 said:


> i have an 8 ft and the foils are cut for and 8 ft also


So im guessing you wouldnt be able to make a 9 foot foil?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

dlnimsy;1105988 said:


> My 97 f350. 172000 miles.


dlnimsy very nice obs powerstroke you got there it looks like there is no rust on it and it's in really good shape. That is my dream truck in the same color have any more pics of it.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

one of ours


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

M&M Services;1104050 said:


> Thank you very much! Nice trucks in here guys!
> firelwn82 post some pics of your obs!


My OBS has seen better days my friend. I'm looking for another one so I can take this one off the road for a year and go through everything. Motor/trans body. Off the frame type stuff.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

dieselguy5245;1106090 said:


> So im guessing you wouldnt be able to make a 9 foot foil?


the only way to do a 9 ft is for me to add 1 foot I will not make these any more unless I get enough ordered and I would need the money up front lets just say I have some money invested in these and everyone that said they wanted them did not come and get them or return my phone calls


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*My 2003 last Dec 19th Blizzard!!!*

This was the 1st snow of last winter!!! And what a storm it was!!!


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

wolfmobile8;1106118 said:


> dlnimsy very nice obs powerstroke you got there it looks like there is no rust on it and it's in really good shape. That is my dream truck in the same color have any more pics of it.


Heres a few more.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

dlnimsy;1106913 said:


> Heres a few more.


nice looks good have any other strobes on it besides the whelen mini 9m before i got my duramax i had actually looked at a black 1997 f350 powerstroke in the same shape as yours in peabody ma it had a ton of strobes on it but it sold.


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

camaro 77;1106161 said:


> the only way to do a 9 ft is for me to add 1 foot I will not make these any more unless I get enough ordered and I would need the money up front lets just say I have some money invested in these and everyone that said they wanted them did not come and get them or return my phone calls


How much would it be?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

wolfmobile8;1106974 said:


> nice looks good have any other strobes on it besides the whelen mini 9m before i got my duramax i had actually looked at a black 1997 f350 powerstroke in the same shape as yours in peabody ma it had a ton of strobes on it but it sold.


Thanx for the thumbs up. I've did alot of work to it in the last year.
removed bed - blasted and por15 the frame
new brake lines
new fuel tanks and straps
new springs,hangers and shocks-front and rear
tailgate and bumper
brakes front and rear
and a few odds and ends
No other strobes on it. I don't plow it commercially, i leave it at home for the wife during storms so SHE can do the driveway. Have had more than enough by the end of the storms to worry about doing all the relatives houses.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

dlnimsy;1107232 said:


> Thanx for the thumbs up. I've did alot of work to it in the last year.
> removed bed - blasted and por15 the frame
> new brake lines
> new fuel tanks and straps
> ...


My second plow truck is going to be a 1997 f350 powerstroke in black and i plan to do what you did and paint the frame and go threw the whole thing. Again nice looking truck and hopefully we get burried this year with snow.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ohsix6oh- very nice! do you have a leveling kit on it? only thing i see wrong is the meyer mount...


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1107278 said:


> ohsix6oh- very nice! do you have a leveling kit on it? only thing i see wrong is the meyer mount...


It has the 7,000 lb. front coils and a 2" leveling kit. No Meyer mount here I use ONLY Fisher plows.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

my bad, those top holes look like our old meyer mounts.

ive got the 7K coils in my 09 as well, planning on doing the 2.5 readylift kit.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

dlnimsy that truck is beautiful


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

dieselguy5245;1107089 said:


> How much would it be?


I really don't know cause you would need to buy a sheet of material to make one unless you got me the material to make just on last sheet of material was right around 300 for the sheet alone and I don't want to be stuck with the left over material


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's my 06 f-350


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

heres my baby..


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Got her ealier this year. My first super duty. Yeah, i'm in love.
Just too nice to put a plow on it. 2006 w/ 20k miles. pretty much NEW !


----------



## Crestview (Sep 8, 2010)

Just picked this up a few weeks ago. It's a 95 with just under 35,000 miles on it. 7.3 stick. Runs like a bear!


----------



## Crestview (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

2000 F350 7.3L powerstroke


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Keeping the thread alive...


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

beach pic, have to get some winter ones downloaded


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The twins....................


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

My 02 F350


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ I need to get me a party boat soon. Its been long over due for a big party on the river. Nice truck btw!


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Forgot about this one....I think he knows someday it will be his.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

A lot of nice looking Fords here!!


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

my 06 f350 v10 superduty


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Hes doing a good job quisman....!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

sn95vert;1313404 said:


> ^^ I need to get me a party boat soon. Its been long over due for a big party on the river. Nice truck btw!


Hell yeah, gotta love the river parties. I got some pretty wild river pics.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Heres my baby all cleaned up


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here you go.....


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Another nice bunch of trucks guys!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

this truck is awesome the mirrors look sweet and its stick i hope someday i get an obs powerjoke stick


Crestview;1111168 said:


> Just picked this up a few weeks ago. It's a 95 with just under 35,000 miles on it. 7.3 stick. Runs like a bear!


----------

